# Jamerson Cup 2011



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Jamerson Cup 2011

Jamerson Cup will be held on August 27, 2011

1st Race will be Modified 100.00 and Trophy to winner ! More cash prizes to be awarded.
10.00 for entry and 5.00 for food

2nd Race Super Stock 
5.00 for entry 
money will be divided between the top 4 

Practice will be held friday after 5pm until 10pm

Mascar Rules apply for both classes

Looking forward to seeing everyone here for the 2011 Jamerson Cup.
Come for the Food and stay for the race ..
Track pix and directions:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/ronnies.html

See how much fun we had last year:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/8-7-10.html


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Because of Irene we putting the annual Jamerson Cup races in Gloucester, VA scheduled for Saturday, on hold, with a date TBA. Stay safe out there! ...TOM


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Been watching the Hurricane reports all day.. hope the Mascar guys are OK!!
CJ


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Hurricane Irene put the annual Jamerson Cup modified race on hold, and it is now scheduled as the first race of the new season on Saturday Sept 17th. 

The cup race and the points race, will be for Modified cars (3 ohm magnet cars, with ceramic motor magnets and polymer traction magnets, approved compression molded as legal)
The venue is Ronnie Jamerson's Wizzard road course in Gloucester, Virginia...track pix and directions: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/ronnies.html


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Hurricane Irene did a severe blow to Ronnie Jamerson's annual race for modifieds, known as the Jamerson Cup. After all the preparations were done, everything was put on hold for nearly a month... to hold the race as the first event in the MASCAR series for 2011-2012 season. The delay and the problem with a conflict with The Series race mean't travelling racers didn't come, but we did see Vernon Dew and Joey Cassiba, both from North Carolina. James Kennedy showed up surprisingly, his only club magnet event since last years Jamerson Cup. Mike Ose came back after a many year absence from the local racing scene...as did Josh Bowman, normally a hard working Mopar mechanic on most Saturdays. Veteran Slot Chaos racer, Dustin Rhodes, was in attendence and showing he could handle a fast car. The rest of the crowd was the MASCAR regulars, eager to earn points in the first race of the season...and maybe some cash as well! The round robin made clear that all of Ronnie's practice on his track, the lack of cast on his controller hand and a very fast Storm, he and club hot shoe, Steve Jones, would have to deal with a none to rusty, James Kennedy. James won the round robin by two laps over Ronnie and nine laps on Steve. Vernon had a ballistic G3, which might have contended, but for an unfortunate habit of exploding it's pickups and springs at virtually any opportunity. The first three mains really showed how will the competitiors were matched in their respective heats, with strong battles in each. Jeff Crabtree won the B Main with a 382 lap total, which did catch out Joey in the A Main for 4th place. The A Main though, really showed the intense competition as the 100 lap barrier was blown away by everyone but Joey. After three segments Steve had the lead with 308, but he was finishing on the Red gutter and his rivals, James and Ronnie, had the power lanes of Blue and White. When the dust did finally settle, it was James Kennedy winning the big bucks and the Jamerson Cup with a 418 total. Not quite at Pete Barclay's pace from last year, but a great total for a occasional racer. Ronnie was down 5 laps after 20 minutes of high speed action, and Steve suffering a further 2 laps back. Come and run with us next August! or September if the hurricanes prevail again! ...>TOM 



Full grapic intense race report: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/9-17-11.html



Next race October 8th, at Tim Keevin's, Gloucester Point, VA - T-Jets

http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/tims.html


----------

